# Bike racks Germany



## feeblecat

Hello, does anyone know if there are any rules regarding bike racks in Germany? Tanks
www.tinascamping.com/


----------



## peejay

Hi Tina,

I don't think they are any special rules regarding carrying bikes in Germany but stand to be corrected as usual.

The Fiamma red/white diagonal plate is not req'd in Germany but they are fairly cheap so might be worth getting one anyway in case you visit Spain and Italy where they are compulsory.

The only other thing would be if any of the rear lights or number plate are obscured by the rack and bikes then you would need a lighting board similar to most other countries.

One thing that was discussed recently is that some lighting boards have triangular reflectors, these are for use on trailers only, whether this is applicable in Germany I don't know...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1102027.html#1102027

If our resident German member Boff (Gehard) sees this I'm sure he will update you if any of the above is incorrect.

Pete


----------



## Boff

peejay said:


> If our resident German member Boff (Gehard) sees this I'm sure he will update you if any of the above is incorrect.


Everything is correct! :wink:

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## feeblecat

*Thanks re bike racks in Germany*

Thanks to all. This will my first foray into Germany so really looking forward to it. A couple of days in 
Luxembourg, onto the Mosel and down to Black Forest or Bavaria - at least that is my plan. I would welcome any comments re Germany or these regions.

www.tinascamping.com/


----------



## peejay

Tina, Mosel or Black Forest are ideal if its your first visit to Germany, just look back through the forum you're in at the moment (Germany Touring), theres loads of stuff there.

Nice website btw.  

Pete


----------



## magellen

Apparently there ARE some rules... We tried to purchase a Thule Raceway 9002 (rear/trunk mount) and received the following message saying it is illegal. So someone PLEASE tell me how one can rent a car and transport a bike in Germany!! 

(We have cycled the Mosel and Rhine (to Bodensee) and Loire/Mayenne - this year the Danube but hopefully also back to part of the Mosel - loved it!)


+++
I'm very sorry to tell you that because of our law, this article is not available in germany.

Regards - Florian Zemke.

Ihr Zweirad-Center Stadler München
Fahrradteile


Zweirad-Center Stadler München GmbH
Peter-Anders-Str. 6
81245 München


----------



## Boff

magellen said:


> Apparently there ARE some rules... We tried to purchase a Thule Raceway 9002 (rear/trunk mount) and received the following message saying it is illegal.


This specific model is discontinued and not available anymore. However even the successor model Raceway 9003 seems not on sale in Germany. Whether this is because of legal issues, or a marketing decision by Thule, that I do not know.



magellen said:


> So someone PLEASE tell me how one can rent a car and transport a bike in Germany!!


Most probably the car rental company would not allow the installation of an own rear-door-mounted bike carrier anyway. Best is to ask the rental company if you can hire a car with bike carrier.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------

